
Floyd Mayweather, DJ Khaled Settle with SEC in Cryptocurrency Probe - ry4n413
https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/11/29/floyd-mayweather-dj-khaled-sec-crypto/
======
ry4n413
I don't follow Crypto very closely (my background is Investment Management aka
Finance), but I saw HackerNoon banner that says "Own Shares in Hacker news"
then looked at SEC definition of security, and honestly it really baffled me
how an ICO wasn't being regulated by SEC. I'm guessing because it's a "new
technology" and that the SEC has been slow to react.

Anyways, I am curious if anyone thinks that some of the recent drop in Cryptos
is due to SEC crackdown in ICO's?

Thank you

~~~
savethefuture
I'm sure the current drops are some what related to SEC crackdown (not just on
ICO), from what I've seen Tether seems to be a suspect in price manipulation.
But it is very clear just looking at the charts on coinmarketcap that bots are
running the show on nearly every coin/token.

